# long sata cables - can it be spiral wrapped



## patkim (May 2, 2013)

The SATA cables in my desktop are quite long and in general they clutter inside the cabinet! Is it ok to wrap  them in coil / spiral like fashion say by wrapping along a pencil  to reduce the length?
Would it affect the performance or cause any issues?.


----------



## Mario (May 2, 2013)

patkim said:


> The SATA cables in my desktop are quite long and in general they clutter inside the cabinet! Is it ok to wrap  them in coil / spiral like fashion say by wrapping along a pencil  to reduce the length?
> Would it affect the performance or cause any issues?.



IMHO, these cables are not very frail, in fact, they are flexible and hardy, so twisting/wrapping should not cause too many issues - having said that, it is always preferable to use zip ties.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

patkim said:


> The SATA cables in my desktop are quite long and in general they clutter inside the cabinet! Is it ok to wrap  them in coil / spiral like fashion say by wrapping along a pencil  to reduce the length?
> Would it affect the performance or cause any issues?.



you won't face any issues if you wrap  them in coil / spiral like fashion.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Nope they won't slow down or have an issues. They are very flexible cables that won't get damaged easily.


----------



## patkim (May 6, 2013)

thanks friends for your inputs.  I managed to reduce some clutter by wrapping the sata cables in spiral way.  I have 1 DVD RW & 2 HDDs, so 3 sata cables  were running all around inside the cabinet. I had  used the original ones provided with mobo and they were relatively long!


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

I think you have mid to high end mobo ( model and manufacturer ) as most cheap mobo usually comes with only two sata cables and if you would like share a pic of the new cabling style and some more pics of your cabinet so all who wants to know how you did it and how nice it looks


----------

